# Medicare denial code 251



## Kand941 (Feb 26, 2014)

We are getting denials from Medicare for ANSI denial 251 "the attachment/other documentation content received did not contain the content required to process this claim or service".  

This is coming after we have submitted all the documentation to support the charge in question.  

Can someone shed some light on what we are doing wrong?  And point me to the area on CMS that describes in more detail how to fix these?

Thanks for the help


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 26, 2014)

It would help to know the rest of the story.  The nature of the encounter and the codes submitted.


----------

